# How to connect display of my laptop to my Sony bravia wirelessly?



## freebird_9924 (Nov 2, 2014)

My laptop is HP Envy 17 3D & TV is Sony bravia KDL42W674A.
I am able to connect my mobile (Nexus 5) with my TV but not able to connect laptop to TV. 
Actually even laptop is connected to TV but I m not able to get display of laptop in my TV. 
How to connect/configure , plz let me know..
Thx.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Nov 2, 2014)

I assume you have an Intel processor in that laptop, WIDI capable and windows 8. In Pc settings you can choose to connect to a wireless display but first I think you will need a device to plug in the TV set.  This link might help

http://www.intel.com/content/www/us...nology/connect-mobile-device-tv-wireless.html


----------



## freebird_9924 (Nov 3, 2014)

I m having windows 7 on my laptop and able to connect my mobile to TV but can't connect my laptop to TV.
Previously I was able to..but not able to do so now..Actually I can connect now but  cant get display on TV from laptop..


----------

